

Convince me to use Subversion over Clearcase - mdwilliams

I don't need convincing really, but what would the benefits and downfalls be of switching SCM solutions?<p>Software department of ~500 engineers.  Multiple sites. Windows, Linux, Unix, and Solaris boxes.  Currently using ClearCase for version control and ClearQuest for issue tracking.<p>Any good case studies out there for moving away from the Rational Suite to a cheaper, better solution?
======
blogimus
With 500 developers, I'd guess you have some serious infrastructure in place.
Why do you want to switch? Do you have real pain or are you kicking tires?
What version(s) are you using? Do you currently have your SCM and issue
tracking tools integrated? If so, are you looking for another integrated SCM
and issue (defect) tracking system?

------
vikram
In my last job I helped move the company from sourcesafe to subversion. Which
was pretty decent. Since then I've been using darcs, mercury and not git.

I'd recommend using Git. It's by far the best version control system out
there. Everything else sucks in one way or another.

